# Anyone dreading football season?



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Well the fantasy drafting has begun. In one more week football season starts and my husband is a huge fan. I used to like watching football with him years ago when we only watched our local team, but now he watches every game he can because he has players on every team. I just don't have the time or interest to watch that much football. I really miss him during the fall. Does your husband disappear into his man cave during football season? Just not looking forward to it.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't get playing the fantasy football thing I'm just not into it so I feel for you. It is a big industry.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I really wish the games were mixed into the week like baseball because H travels during the week. He just really loves the whole football thing. I try really hard not to nag or rain on his parade. I know it's only a few months, and I try to join him as much as I can, but the more excited he is getting the more I am feeling blue.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I never understood the huge interest myself, I grew up with parents that would stay up late watching football games and be yelling "yeah!", "no-that's BS!", etc etc.
I'll watch an occasional baseball game but there are so many better things to do


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

My husband used to play football in HS. All three of our boys have played as well. H loves the strategy, planning, socializing with his friends and family, just the whole thing. I understand why he loves it, which is why I try not to rip him away from his games. He loves all sports and our compromise is he picked one sport to go nuts over, the rest like hockey, baseball, soccer, golf,etc. he doesn't get to go crazy over. I think football has the shortest season anyway.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I love football actually and enjoy(ed) watching the games with my WS,. We also attend a few because we have access to season tickets for both college and NFL. He does not do the fantasy thing tho, well not with football anyway


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't bring myself to dread it! Football season is my absolute "bread and butter!"

But come Sunday afternoon, I'd rather curl up with a good book or watch a movie rather than viewing the NFL.

But if I have to dread anything, it's that I'm habitually getting inquiries from some of my friends and fellow officials as to whether or not those NFL officials that are working those same Sunday NFL games are getting their calls right!

It's then that I'll often just turn the phone "off!"


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not much of a sports fan and mainly watch boxing and playoff games. I'm just not that committed I guess. I do get a kick out of people that will make comments like "We need player X or WE are not going to make it to playoffs" or something along those lines like they actually have a vested interest in the team sucess. If the team sent me a check maybe I would care. I've actually had co-workers come in with a grumpy mood and when I asked what was wrong they would tell me their team lost to which I responded "GMAFB" I thought something serious happend.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I wait all year for it to be football season!  I _love_ college football, and even attend a fair number of the local high school games, though I don't care as much for NFL. Pretty much every other sport is referred to as "that game that isn't football." 

I'm not into the fantasy football, though, and neither was my husband. In fact, he never was as much of a football fan as I was. His things were hunting, fishing, flying, scuba diving, motorcycles and automobile racing. And drinking. And women.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a big footy fan (Aussie rules, best football code IMHO) Mr H and I spend a reasonable amount of time watching together, we follow different teams which makes it interesting at times.

Mostly we watch it at home but some weekends will go to the local pub, watch the game, have a few beers and have dinner. So it is an activity we enjoy together.

He has never chosen the footy over me and has a balanced lifestyle. It would turn me off a bit if he were so fanatical that it became his life during the season and I was left out.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Me! Me! Same situation and add basketball, and darn soccer is always on. Honesty why not just watch the final four games. I'm sure many will gasp in horror. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The wife and I both enjoy football. NCAA primarily. We have a couple of NFL teams we follow so it's on most of the time.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hubby and I are both huge football fans (NFL and CFL mostly) but if he HAD to watch EVERY SINGLE GAME that would drive me nuts. There is a limit.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I honestly don't get that much from wasting 3 hours of my day on the couch watching a game. I am more into baseball, but even then while the game is on, I get other things done. On the other hand I do enjoy coaching my son's flag football league. Yesterday we wrapped up our summer season in great fashion for everyone.

We were down 18 - 6 at the half and the team was hanging their heads (6 boys and 1 girl). I tried to give them my best Knut Rockne speech. Told them we will take it one play at a time. The other team played as if it was already over. We marched down the field on our second possession to score but failed to convert the extra point. We were still down 18 - 12. With only 1:03 on the clock we took it again one play at a time and marched the ball from our end to their and with only a few clicks on the clock we scored to a tie. And, for the first time all day a team (ours) scored an extra point. It put us ahead 18 - 19. They had two more possession left. We stopped them and won. The parents cheered loudly on both sides. Everyone, even the losing team, said it was the most exciting game all season. 

Football, it is a matter of who is playing. So I don't dread coaching again this fall season, but not so much interested in parking myself on the couch. Probably not a possibility to get him interested in officiating or coaching, but if it is, this is way more fulfilling and exciting than watching a bunch of semi-pros and pros.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I sure don't just sit there when I watch a game. I definitely get more exercise jumping up and down, swearing at the TV, and yelling my head off than I do sitting at my desk at work!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

My H and I love football too. I couldn't beat 'em so I had to join 'em. He really into fantasy football too, which I don't like because he root for his make-believe players over our local team. 

He has said he is giving up fantasy football since we will soon be having our little one. Then he change that to say he will start it and see how it goes when the baby get here near end of October. We'll see.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

badcompany said:


> I never understood the huge interest myself, I grew up with parents that would stay up late watching football games and be yelling "yeah!", "no-that's BS!", etc etc.
> I'll watch an occasional baseball game but there are so many better things to do


I think one's parents can certainly have an influence. Nobody in my family cared for sports. Not my parent, grandparents, nobody. Sports was never on tv in my house. I watched a few games when i was a teen with some other people, but could just never get into it, and I gave it a shot. 

It's seems like in your case, they burned you out on it.


----------



## Senior Citizen (Jul 25, 2013)

As a kid i remember my dad and all the football we had to watch. We only had one TV....and if it was a weekend.....and football was on....we watched football. I hated it. Fast forward....and I had a son who played high school football......and he played well...so I was a proud parent at every game. My husband (ex now) didn't get involved with games on TV....so it was never a problem. Fast forward again and I'm in a relationship with a man who loves to watch football.....especially college. So...to allow us to have time together...I joined in. We religiously follow 3 college teams and a couple of pro teams. So our weekends are pretty much football, football, and more football. I have learned a lot about the game...and I have learned the names of many of the players. I did start out this way...but now I actually look forward top the games.....it is time together......an interest we now share. That's a good thing.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

Holland said:


> I'm a big footy fan (Aussie rules, best football code IMHO) Mr H and I spend a reasonable amount of time watching together, we follow different teams which makes it interesting at times.



I used to work with an ex-pat Aussie (A big Bombers fan) who introduced me to Aussie rules, so fast, so furious. We have had a few great but very late nights staying up to catch games live on the net. (he and his wife / daughter used to come over to hours for an evening BBQ and then once they were all tucked up we would put it on the big screen in the conservatory and have a few more beers as he tried to explain the rules to me.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

professional sports in general is about poor poeple making rich people richer.

taxes paying for stadiums,cry baby stars complaing and making poor decissions ete,etc,etc


I like playing sports .....watching not so much.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> professional sports in general is about poor poeple making rich people richer.
> 
> *taxes paying for stadiums,cry baby stars complaing and making poor decissions ete,etc,etc*
> 
> ...


There would be no pro sport if there were no fans.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I can't dread it! The season starts for me tomorrow night! And hopefully, there'll be some 16 weeks worth of it!*


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I dread having to choose between watching football or F1 on racing weekends. Does that count?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

I think people who obsess over sports to the point that they watch almost every game of one particular sport or worse, most games of many sports really have no life and may even have serious mental issues.

I mean c'mon.. a few football games here or there, maybe on a Sunday nite to wrap up the weekend, absolutely. But to make a freaking career of it? Watching a bunch of people kick and throw various shaped balls around for points?

People really need to get out and live their own lives not watch a bunch of overpaid people live theirs.

They'd be healthier and happier that's for sure.


----------

